# March Madness 2wwers : Pt 6



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Fiffi - sorry I really thought it was a FET! All changed!

Murtle and Jen - really sorry that this wasn't to be, this time  

Nicki - good to see you over here too! Good luck.

Norma - a scan or high hormones will not harm the embies, sounds like they checked you for OHSS, which they need to be aware of for you, glad the scan etc went well.

Reeny - congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! on your bfp  

Harmony - can't believe that you STILL haven't tested!

Congrats to Suz too, who's being keeping stum this time!

Another priviledge to put a  next to Dee's name from the Rainbow Thread! Nice one matey!  

Raggy - hang on in there! Good luck to you when you do test.

Also good luck wishes to Tig as well! 

Love Sue
xxxxxxxx



Karen-C IUI 05.03.04  
Kate12 FET IVF 05.03.04 
Kitty IVF 05.03.04 
Holly667 IVF 06.03.04 
Sam (Seahorse) IVF 13.02.04 
Harmony DI 14.03.04 
JubyBrown ICSI 15.03.04 
Tina K ICSI 16.03.04 
Carol ICSI 17.03.04  
Winnie the Pooh IVF 17.03.04 
AllisonT IVF 17.03.04 
Eliza IVF 18.03.04 
Heat IUI 18.03.04 
Candy IUI 18.03.04 
kimj IUI 19.03.04 
shelley IUI 19.03.04 
fgm IVF 19.03.04 
ruthie IVF 19.03.04 
Rachel Lucy IUI 19.03.04 
Puppy IVF 21.03.04
Pardoe ICSI 22.03.04 
Flopsy ICSI 22.03.04 
[email protected] IVF 22.03.04 
choccy biccie ICSI 24.03.04 
Suz ICSI 25.03.04 
Dee IVF 25.03.04  
murtle IUI 26.03.04 
JenS01 FET ICSI 26.03.04 
Reeney IVF 26.03.04 
Trollmor OI 27.03.04 
Raggy IVF 28.03.04
Tig IUI 28.03.04 
Clare s ICSI 30.03.04
Tracey72 IVF 30.03.04
ZoeR IVF 31.03.04
Luisa ICSI 31.03.04
Carly IUI 01.04.04
owennicki ICSI 02.04.04
Norma ICSI 03.04.03
Fiffi IVF 03.04.03
Karen2 ICSI 03.04.03
Jo 26 IVF 08.04.03


----------



## andreaGe (Nov 20, 2002)

Hi girls,
Huh, what a busy month it has been! I am very sorry for all the negativs- it is heartbreaking stuff! Hopefully you will get a positiv in the future!!!
Congrats to the lucky ladies with those BFP's!
I am just making myself familiar with all the names on the board- I will hopefully join you in a few days with an FET. I did take some time off the boards to let my disappointment from the last cycle settle a bit. I was a bit angry with the world really for being so cruel. 
Anyway it looks like I am back and cautiously looking forward to it. 
Well, I hope you all have a nice weekend. And my best wishes to Raggy and Tig!!!!!!!!
Andrea


----------



## Jo 26 (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi 

Can I join you? I had 2 embryos put back yesterday, the other 4 failed to show any further growth so I'm hoping and praying that this is going to work for us. The embies that were put back were both 4 cells, I think thats good, isn't it?!?

I was quite stressed and upset yesterday when we were told that we haven't any to freeze so I'm worrying that I've already done more damage to my poor little embies by getting upset! Keep telling myself I'm lucky and some people don't even get this far. I'm such a stresshead, need to chill, chill, chill !!

Good luck to you all.
Love Jo
x


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

GOOD LUCK GIRLS!!

     

Luv
Gail x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Jo - welcome aboard and good luck! List above has been updated!  You're due to test on my mum's birthday!  I think at all points of this we can stress ourselves out and the embies don't even know it! So don't worry that you didn't get any for the freezer because these two could both do the trick!!!! 

Andrea - great to hear from you and good luck with your FET next week! 

Raggy & Tig, thinking of you both.

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Thanks Sue!

It feels so so good to see one of those  next to my name 

This is what you are fighting for girls, never give up ... dreams do come true!

Loads of Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Fiffi (Aug 15, 2003)

how is everyone?

Welcome Jo. Dont worry about the embies too much. We also had 6 out of which 2 were good enough to go in..the rest didnt so we didnt have any frozen as well. I think itz not uncommon...so just hang in there and be positive. (easier said that done I know...I am a bag of nerves too. ) Hopefully it'll work and we'll never need to worry about the "frozen" aspect of it...


good luck to everyone

hugs
Fiffi


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi Jo - If it helps we had 8 embies only 2 of which were good enough to go in and the rest were not good enough for the freezer. I don;t think a worry will do your embies any harm !!

Welcome to the 2WW - home of the stressed head !

Clare


----------



## Jo 26 (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi girls

Thanks for the warm welcome. 

Sue - that sounds like a good sign for me testing on your mum b'day!

Dee - Many, many congrats to you, well done girl!

Fiffi - It is a coincidence that we both just got 2 embies out of 6 isn't it! And we were both on menopur! I'm yo-yoing from being a bag of nerves to being v calm at the moment! I'm off work until after Easter so I have plenty of time to wind myself up and be bored!

Clare S - Thanx for the warm welcome, would have been nice to get some frosties but with lots of luck we won't need any. Good luck to you for the 30th. 

Good luck to all.
Love Jo
x


----------



## Tig (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi girls

not good news for me - it's a -ve for me. I've been monitoring my BBT as well and it's just dropped which mean AF is just around the corner even though I was so convinced that it had worked this time

Oh well, on to the next time

good luck to everyone else


Tig xx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Dear Tig

Sending you a massive ((hug)).

So sorry that this wasnt the one .. take some time to heal and then when you get back on the rollercoaster I hope it's your turn for your BFP!

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Dear Tig

Sorry that this time it wasn't meant to be for you and your dh  Take the time you need together and remember everyone is here for you whenever you need them.

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## karen2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Hiya Girls,

So sorry to hear of the negatives.

Just wanted to say hello. I'm Karen, and on day 10 of 2ww, out of 5 eggs only 1 any good, but it fertilized to 2 cell and thats what they popped back. I know the odds are stacked against me, but am still preying for a miracle. I'm 31 and dh is 37, he had a vasectomy for his first wife and had 2 boys, he then went under the knife for me (bless him) and had it reversed, but doesnt have enough beans to do the job. He was only 29 when he had the reversal! God! makes me soo mad, it was her damn idea!!! cow!

Sorry, well thats that off my chest. Cant decide how I feel at the mo, feel pmt ish, af is due weds, & am looking out for the white/clear discharge that usually appears when af is on her way, but then, with all the wax from the pesseries, its hard to tell. No spots and greasy skin on face yet so that must be a good sign 

This is my 3rd go, and I am a poor responder to drugs.
only managing one embie, then 3, then one again.

Dont think I can do it anymore if this one doesnt make it. Spent squillions of pounds, and sufferred loads of heartache and tears, but then you all know about that!
Just preying theres one ickle embie very comfortable inside my tum!

I test on Saturday


GOOD LUCK EVERYONE.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi
i have joined the april 2ww thread but saw there are some april 2ww ladies on here so thought id join here too if thats ok!

i am due to test on 1st april

sending babydust to all 
and congrats dee!!

take care
suzie aka olive


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Murtle - so sorry to hear about the bfn but good luck for the next one - well done for going straight into another tx 

Hi to everyone else.

All the best

Jenny


----------



## Norma (Mar 19, 2004)

Tig - so so sorry to hear of your -ve. Take time out and give yourself a whole lot of pampering. You deserve it. 

Dee - Congrats You must be just ecstatic 

Clare & Olive & Karen - good luck with the tests this week. Sending lots of +++++++++++++ve vibes your way. Karen - it only takes one!

Fiffi - how are you doing? I'm testing on Sat as well. Dh & I are thinking of going away for the weekend, booking into a hotel somewhere nice. That way whatever the news is (hopefully +ve) we have the whole weekend to ourselves to either celebrate or cry. This is our last shot at it so hopefully we'll be celebrating. Sending lots of ++++++++++++ve vibes your way.

Jo - I only had 2 embies to put back too and none left for freezing. Hopefully you won't need frosties anyway. Don't worry about stressing. I think it would be unusual not to stress. I go from being stressed to calm every couple of hours. 


Luv
Norma
x


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Tig - I am so sorry to hear of your BFN - lots of (((Hugs))) being sent your way.

Oliiiiiiive - how are you doin' honey - been shopping recently ! Good luck for Thursday !! not long now.

Karen - hoping with all my heart that this one decides to stay for you.

Norma - I hope next weekend is lovely and improved by a good result

Nikki - not long to go hun - looking forward to seeing you on Tuesday

As for me only 3 sleeps left to go b4 test day on Wednesday and I have my fingers crossed etc. Symptom wise I still pretty much have the nausea going on but thankfully not too much else apart from the tasteful side effects of cyclogest ... lol

Have a lovely Sunday all

Clare


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

As you might have seen I tested negative.
I am not as sad as I thought I would be. I will try again as soon as I can.
Meanwhile, I'm going to enjoy as many hot baths as possible!







and possibly a few drinks
















Big hugs to the rest of you with the same results as mine

To all of you with positives -OMG! There are so many.








Congratulations and best of luck.

I also want to wish all you testers-to-be the very best of luck!
Here's some baby-dust coming your way


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2004)

hi ya girls
may i just say that my whole situation is confussing i am now 2 weeks late and still no af,strange things r happening to me which r werid,really to sun it up i am confussed lol


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hello everyone,

BFN for me & DH this morning. Am in a bit of a state can't stop  . Bit of a problem as my in-laws are here.

Tig, Murtle & Trollmor, so sorry to hear you feel like this too ^group^.

Am stopping cyclogest today as it doesn't seem worth taking it . 

Good luck to all those left to test.

Raggy x


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Raggy 

Lots of hugs coming your way. i am sure you inlaws understand.........

Clare


----------



## Reeney (Jan 24, 2004)

Raggy,I am so sad to read your news,this whole process can be so unfair,you need lots of cuddles ^group^
I found it better to have a good old  cos you have been through so much lately,so don't worry am sure your inlaws understand.
Take care of yourself and dh
big hugs Reeney xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2004)

r sending u big hugss  luv harmony xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Raggy - sorry to hear that the old witch has made an appearance for you, it's hard enough to deal with, without having to put a "mask" on in front of the in laws. Just let your emotion out and if they have a problem with it (hopefully not) then that's their problem not yours. When they have gone you and dh hold each other close.  

I probably won't be around much until 5th April because I've been called away up north with work from Wednesday to Friday and then will be going on to Stratford...... so good luck this week to you all!

    

Clare - just modified the list, congratulations on your BFP! 

Love Sue
xxxxxxxx



Karen-C IUI 05.03.04  
Kate12 FET IVF 05.03.04 
Kitty IVF 05.03.04 
Holly667 IVF 06.03.04 
Sam (Seahorse) IVF 13.02.04 
Harmony DI 14.03.04 
JubyBrown ICSI 15.03.04 
Tina K ICSI 16.03.04 
Carol ICSI 17.03.04  
Winnie the Pooh IVF 17.03.04 
AllisonT IVF 17.03.04 
Eliza IVF 18.03.04 
Heat IUI 18.03.04 
Candy IUI 18.03.04 
kimj IUI 19.03.04 
shelley IUI 19.03.04 
fgm IVF 19.03.04 
ruthie IVF 19.03.04 
Rachel Lucy IUI 19.03.04 
Puppy IVF 21.03.04
Pardoe ICSI 22.03.04 
Flopsy ICSI 22.03.04 
[email protected] IVF 22.03.04 
choccy biccie ICSI 24.03.04 
Suz ICSI 25.03.04 
Dee IVF 25.03.04  
murtle IUI 26.03.04 
JenS01 FET ICSI 26.03.04 
Reeney IVF 26.03.04 
Trollmor OI 27.03.04 
Raggy IVF 28.03.04 
Tig IUI 28.03.04 
Clare_s ICSI 30.03.04 
Tracey72 IVF 30.03.04
ZoeR IVF 31.03.04
Luisa ICSI 31.03.04
Carly IUI 01.04.04
owennicki ICSI 02.04.04
Norma ICSI 03.04.03
Fiffi IVF 03.04.03
Karen2 ICSI 03.04.03
Jo 26 IVF 08.04.03


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Raggy 

So sorry to hear your news. Lots of  to you and dh x

Cry all you want to. I think it helps if you can xx

Take care 

Rachel x


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Just to let you all know that despite my best efforts to wait till Wednesday to test I went and did an early one and there it was two little pink lines on the test. I tested yesterday and then again today and they both said the same thing. DH won;t quite believe it till we see the nurse and they tell us officially but at the moment I gotta a BFP. Just hoping it doesn't go away.

Surprised, very happy and hoping this time we go all the way. I guess it has been morning sickness after all - lol

Clare


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Clare 

Fantastic news!     

Look after yourself

Rach x


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2004)

fantasic hunny a pos is a pos congrats lol


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Just wanted to say a huge Congrats to all those with BFP's 
A Huge  to those that didnt 

and wish tonnes of luck to those still to test       

love Kim xxxxx


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

Clare - CONGRATULATIONS! What terrific news. Naughty you for not telling us earlier.

Harmony - when are you going to test? Please put us out of our misery


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2004)

i will test very soon hun my tummy is coming out more pippa noticed it and my jeans i cant do em up lol


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Afternoon 2wwers

Raggy - So sorry that it hasn't worked for you this time. Sending love and hugs to you and your DH.

Claire - I have posted to you on the Rainbowers ... but ... CONGRATULATIONS again!  Bet you can't wipe the smile off your face! 

Karen2 - Hang on in there .. even us poor responders can make our dreams come true. We were basically told to "give up" and last week we got a BFP .. so stay positive!

Hope all the rest of the 2wwers are managing to keep sane.

Loads of Love
Dee
xxx
 

PS - Harmony, just test! You are being cruel to yourself as well as everyone else on here who is waiting for your result!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2004)

i dont mean to be cruel


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Don't cry, Harmony 
We all just want to read about your BFP!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2004)

well i have some changes and that pip has noticed it seems all good


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Harm - please please please put us out of our (and your) misery !! I cannot believe you haven't tested yet. 

from 

Miss Weak willed Clare


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2004)

i have tested on the march the 15 but it was a bfn,still no af its 2 weeks today lol,i think it is has run away somewhere lol


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Harmony - Maybe it is waiting at the chemists for you to pick up a pregnancy test?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2004)

lol i will do one soon i promise


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Tig, Raggy and Troll - so sorry to read about your negatives.    to you all and your DPs.

Clare - fantastic news. Well done and enjoy your pregnancy. 

Dee - I've missed a couple of days so I didn't see your news until today. . The hugest of congratulations to you.
I don't know anyone who deserves it more than you. Please take care of yourselves and enjoy every minute of the next 9 months.
             

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2004)

hi there tracey
well my boob r very senstive and feel heavy,i have thick white cm and also its swollen down there and i have a purple tinge to it,i keep being sick and also my tummy is coming out more i look more rounded as my friend and pippa said lol and i get lower back pain sometimes to hun luv harmony xx


----------



## chrissy (Mar 24, 2004)

A big hi to everyone here, im new here think its a great place  Im on my 12th day but think my af  has arrived started yesterday, but getting darker. I am testing on wed 31st, but at this rate dont think there is any need. this is my first icsi so am trying to keep my chin up. loadsa  going out to all the ladies in waiting. love chrissy..p.s thanks sue for the reply.


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Chrissie glad you found your way over here! 

Tracey - think you were asking about symptoms somewhere, Sue MJ found this a while ago which should help you! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=1858;start=0

  

Love Sue
xxxxxxxx

Karen-C IUI 05.03.04  
Kate12 FET IVF 05.03.04 
Kitty IVF 05.03.04 
Holly667 IVF 06.03.04 
Sam (Seahorse) IVF 13.02.04  
Harmony DI 14.03.04 
JubyBrown ICSI 15.03.04 
Tina K ICSI 16.03.04 
Carol ICSI 17.03.04  
Winnie the Pooh IVF 17.03.04 
AllisonT IVF 17.03.04 
Eliza IVF 18.03.04 
Heat IUI 18.03.04 
Candy IUI 18.03.04 
kimj IUI 19.03.04 
shelley IUI 19.03.04 
fgm IVF 19.03.04 
ruthie IVF 19.03.04 
Rachel Lucy IUI 19.03.04 
Puppy IVF 21.03.04
Pardoe ICSI 22.03.04 
Flopsy ICSI 22.03.04 
[email protected] IVF 22.03.04 
choccy biccie ICSI 24.03.04 
Suz ICSI 25.03.04 
Dee IVF 25.03.04  
murtle IUI 26.03.04 
JenS01 FET ICSI 26.03.04 
Reeney IVF 26.03.04 
Trollmor OI 27.03.04 
Raggy IVF 28.03.04 
Tig IUI 28.03.04 
Clare_s ICSI 30.03.04 
Tracey72 IVF 30.03.04
ZoeR IVF 31.03.04
chrissy ICSI 31.03.04
Luisa ICSI 31.03.04
Carly IUI 01.04.04
owennicki ICSI 02.04.04
Norma ICSI 03.04.03
Fiffi IVF 03.04.03
Karen2 ICSI 03.04.03
Jo 26 IVF 08.04.03


----------



## JenS01 (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi Girls, 

Just checking in to how everyone's going. Raggy, Tig and Trollmor, so sorry to see you all also got BFNs.    

Clare, congratulations on testing +ve,  and good luck - hope this time you get your dream. 

Congratulations also to Dee. 

Good luck to everyone awaiting tests.

Jen


----------



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi everyone

Sorry to everyone this month who got BFN ^group^

Love SUZ
XXX


----------



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

Tracey

Sending  for tomorrow.

Try not to read too much into the AF pains, I still getting them just now, and I got a BFP last week.

Love SUZ
XXXX


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Tracey 

Good luck for tomorrow and test. Its understandable to be worried hon but just keep going a little bit longer. The trouble is with symptoms is that noone really has the same ones - i have had relatively few but i think Reeney had quite a lot of AF type pain. Both are so so common....... try and have a chill out day if you can

Clare


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Heaps of luck to those waiting to test this week.

Fee xxxx

PS - Harmony and Tracey - I've a good feeling xxx


----------



## Zoe R (Sep 18, 2003)

Morning ladies,

Haven't posted for a couple of days as trying to keep my mind occupied as I haven't got long to go. Testing this Wednesday but no doubt will not be able to wait until then.

Tracey - good luck with testing tomorrow. I am also getting af pains (now & then) but hopefully will be positive as I have never had these before (this is our fourth attempt) but I suppose everyone's bodies are different.

Chrissy - Welcome to 2ww hope you're feeling okay

Clare - congratulations. Make sure you take things easy.

Sorry if I've missed anyone else. Huge hugs to all those who have had a bfn I know how hard it is to pick yourself up from it but you all will and you're dreams will come true.

Take care everyone and I'll let you all know if I've been a naughty girl and tested before we go to the hospital on Wednesday.

LOL

Zoe R
XX


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks for all the nice replies everyone. The hugs are appreciated. Have made an appointment for early May so hopefully I can start again then.

Good luck to all those left to test. I hope your dreams come true

Raggy x


----------



## Fiffi (Aug 15, 2003)

MY WARMEST CONGRATULATIONS to Clare and Tracey...we definitely needed those positives on this board. All my good wishes for the next 9 months and beyond...

A BIG HUG for all of you with the -ives. Don't give up girls..we will all get there some day... ^group^

I am feeling a bit down today...had few good days before..but last night got severe cramps and somehow today I get the feeling it hasnt worked...trying to resist the temptation to test early...

GOOD LUCK everyone...lets hope its positives all the way..

hugs
Fiffi


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

ChooChooo Tracey  -       - What did I tell you !!!
Fee xxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Tracey

Fantastic news. Many congratulations.
       

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Claire & Tracey

Brilliant news, enjoy the next few months

            

Raggy x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Tracey 

Well done gal! Best wishes for the coming months     xx

Fee 

I love youre posts! They cheer me up. ^thumbsup^ They're so full of life! How do you do the writing across the screen thingy?! Take care of yourself 

Take care all 

Rach xx


----------



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

WOW TRACEY 

Thats great news 

Have a healthy 8/9 months

Love SUZ
XXXX


----------



## Jo 26 (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi everyone

I think I'm going slightly mad, in fact I think I should go back to work to bring a bit of normality back into my life!! I'm due to test on 8th April (yonks away I know), and I haven't got any signs at all from my body yet! I know it's a little early to expect any signs or symptoms but I do wish my body would at least give me a little clue!!! Is everyone feeling like they're going slightly potty or is it just me?!?

Tig, Trollmor & Raggy - I'm so sorry to hear about your negatives, don't give up. Sending you big hugs.

Fiffi - Keep your chin up hun, if it's any consolation, I am completely pulling my hair out at the moment too.

Tracey & Clare S - Congratulations to you both! Well done girls!

Lots of luck to all the other girls I haven't mentioned.

Love Jo
x 
p.s. I do have very sore boobs but I've had that since ET and consultant says to expect that when taking the HCG injections. Boohoo!


----------



## shazzy (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi girls
Just popped back to say goodluck to all those testing soon. I had what i thought were AF type pains from day 5 after ET, i tested on day 9 and got BFN. I started to feel a bit sick a couple of days later then on day 14 got BFP . So don't test too early and try not to read too much into the cramps. No baths, lots of water to drink, talk to embie and if all else fails get down on your knees and pray.

Good luck girls

Shazzy
xx


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hey Jo

don;t worry about having no or few symptoms plenty of people with none go one to have BFPs - good luck honey

Clare


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

Just popped by to wish all this week's testers .....

*heaps of love and luck!*​
Dee
xxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

   to Tracey!

Now I'm seriously not going to be able to get on properly for just under a week, so all the best to all of you!   

  

Love Sue
xxxxxxxx



Karen-C IUI 05.03.04  
Kate12 FET IVF 05.03.04 
Kitty IVF 05.03.04 
Holly667 IVF 06.03.04 
Sam (Seahorse) IVF 13.02.04  
Harmony DI 14.03.04 
JubyBrown ICSI 15.03.04 
Tina K ICSI 16.03.04 
Carol ICSI 17.03.04  
Winnie the Pooh IVF 17.03.04 
AllisonT IVF 17.03.04 
Eliza IVF 18.03.04 
Heat IUI 18.03.04 
Candy IUI 18.03.04 
kimj IUI 19.03.04 
shelley IUI 19.03.04 
fgm IVF 19.03.04 
ruthie IVF 19.03.04 
Rachel Lucy IUI 19.03.04 
Puppy IVF 21.03.04
Pardoe ICSI 22.03.04 
Flopsy ICSI 22.03.04 
[email protected] IVF 22.03.04 
choccy biccie ICSI 24.03.04 
Suz ICSI 25.03.04 
Dee IVF 25.03.04  
murtle IUI 26.03.04 
JenS01 FET ICSI 26.03.04 
Reeney IVF 26.03.04 
Trollmor OI 27.03.04 
Raggy IVF 28.03.04 
Tig IUI 28.03.04 
Clare_s ICSI 30.03.04 
Tracey72 IVF 30.03.04 
ZoeR IVF 31.03.04
chrissy ICSI 31.03.04
Luisa ICSI 31.03.04
Carly IUI 01.04.04
owennicki ICSI 02.04.04
Norma ICSI 03.04.03
Fiffi IVF 03.04.03
Karen2 ICSI 03.04.03
Jo 26 IVF 08.04.03


----------



## ZoeA (Dec 21, 2003)

Hi Sue L,

Can you please add me to the list. I am on my 2nd ICSI treatment. I had ET today – had 2 embies transferred, 1 is 4 cell and I think the other is 2 cell.

The clinic told me to test on day 18 from date of EC, which will be 13th April. I have noticed, however that girls on here test 14 days.

Tracey – Well done on your BFP. Hope all goes well. Congrats to other girls with positives too.

Hugs to all girls with negatives. Hope your luck changes with your next treatment.

Good luck to all the current 2wwer’s

Love and luck to all.

Zoe A


----------



## Jo 26 (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi Zoe A

Welcome to the 2ww. Good to see you joining me!! I knew you'd be fine. 

Love Jo
x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Tracey - Congratulations  So pleased for you. Have been thinking about you today after your posts about pains before testing. Had a good feeling about you and am so glad it was right. Well done you ^thumbsup^


Congratulations also to you Clare ^thumbsup^ 


Babydust to all  

Jayne x


----------



## Arwen (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi Everyone, I had IUI this month and am waiting to do THE test on Friday. Everytime I start feeling worried and angry I feel guilty that the anxiety itself might be upsetting everything - all the angst making my eggs curdle!!! I had acupuncture on Wednessday and felt serene and cheerful but it's begining to wear off or maybe that serene feeling was just a touch of mild hysteria. I'm so glad to hear all the sucess stories but glad to know there's a place to talk to people when it doesn't work. Commiserations for all those that haven't been lucky this time. 
good luck to everyone
Arwen x


----------



## Zoe R (Sep 18, 2003)

Tracey,

Huge congratulations!!!

Make sure you take care of yourself over the next 8 months.

LOL

Zoe R

XX


----------



## owennicki (Nov 22, 2003)

As my name is up on the list you had better add one of the huggie things next to my name!

did a test this morning and we thinks it's a negative, official test on friday but not holding my breath.

Best wishes to all

Nicki


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Arwen

It is prefectly normal to feel like this honestly. Everyone who has been through the 2WW has had at least a few days like that. Personally I managed to get so stressed last week I developed a stammer - never had one of them before. It won't curdle you eggs but it will make you unhappy so stop feeling guilty.

Good luck

Clare


----------



## Zoe R (Sep 18, 2003)

Nicki,

I think you've tested a bit too early. Please don't lose hope stay positive (although we all know how difficult it is) until the very last minute.

Take care and try not too worry too much.

LOL

Zoe R

XX


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Nicki

I have phoned and sent an Im. 

Take care

Clare


----------



## Reeney (Jan 24, 2004)

Good morning ladies,just thought I'd pop in and see how everyone's doing.
Clare  am delighted for you,well done to you and dh,bet your still on the ceiling!!!!
Tracey congrats to you too,looks like things are on the up ladies.
Fiffi,how are you feeling,I know this last bit is a nightmare but just hold on in there,I am keeping everthing crossed for 3rd!!!!
good luck to everyone else
big hugs Reeney xx


----------



## janshe (Mar 29, 2004)

hi girlies
can i join you too?
Just completed 1st ICSI cycle. ET 4 days ago.!!!!
can't stand the wait anymore, feel like i'm going crazy, as i'm sure everyone else does.
Good luck to everyone. So nice to know that this site exists 

love
jan xxx


----------



## janshe (Mar 29, 2004)

Sue L,
can you please add me to the list too. i am a first timer. due to test on 9/4/04.
ET as a result of ICSI

thanks
jan
xxxxx


----------



## Norma (Mar 19, 2004)

Clare & Tracy - huge congrats. Delighted to hear your good news. Have a happy healthy 8/9 months!

Nicki - you may have tested too early. I wouldn't give up yet.

I have had a crap few days. I went to bed Sunday night feeling perfect then all of a sudden I had to run to bathroom and threw up.. a lot. It happened 3 or 4 times through the night. Also had slight diarrhoea. Rang clinic and doc said that I am marginally hyperstimulated. Was going mad coz I had taken the puking to be a good sign. Anyway, took yesterday and today off work but going back tomorrow. Feel fine now except for the sore boobs but I know that is coz of the pessaries. I really wish this week was over. (testing saturday). This is our last shot at ICSI so it really really has to work. 

Anyways, sorry for the moan

Good luck to all testing this week

Norma
xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Clare & Tracey

Congrats! on your pg's.

Take care.

Laine x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Welcome to Janshe, Zoe & Arwen!

Nicki not adding a huggle next to your name until test day! It could all change  I hope so.

Unfortunately I wont be able to update the list until probably Monday, so all the best to all of you!   

  

Love Sue
xxxxxxxx



Karen-C IUI 05.03.04  
Kate12 FET IVF 05.03.04 
Kitty  IVF  05.03.04 
Holly667 IVF 06.03.04 
Sam (Seahorse) IVF 13.02.04  
Harmony DI 14.03.04 
JubyBrown ICSI 15.03.04 
Tina K ICSI 16.03.04 
Carol ICSI 17.03.04  
Winnie the Pooh IVF 17.03.04 
AllisonT IVF 17.03.04 
Eliza IVF 18.03.04 
Heat IUI 18.03.04 
Candy IUI 18.03.04 
kimj IUI 19.03.04 
shelley IUI 19.03.04 
fgm IVF 19.03.04 
ruthie IVF 19.03.04 
Rachel Lucy IUI 19.03.04 
Puppy IVF 21.03.04
Pardoe ICSI 22.03.04 
Flopsy ICSI 22.03.04 
[email protected] IVF 22.03.04 
choccy biccie ICSI 24.03.04 
Suz ICSI 25.03.04 
Dee IVF 25.03.04  
murtle IUI 26.03.04 
JenS01 FET ICSI 26.03.04 
Reeney IVF 26.03.04 
Trollmor OI 27.03.04 
Raggy IVF 28.03.04 
Tig IUI 28.03.04 
Clare_s ICSI 30.03.04 
Tracey72 IVF 30.03.04 
ZoeR IVF 31.03.04
chrissy ICSI 31.03.04
Luisa ICSI 31.03.04
Carly IUI 01.04.04
Arwen IUI 02.04.04
owennicki ICSI 02.04.04
Norma ICSI 03.04.03
Fiffi IVF 03.04.04
Karen2 ICSI 03.04.04
Jo 26 IVF 08.04.04
Janshe ICSI 09.04.04
ZoeA ICSI 13.04.04


----------



## suzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi everyone,


Here I am in the dreaded 2ww for the first time. This morning I had two embies transferred - one a blastocyst and one nearly a blastocyst!

I am, as I've heard so many times before, too scared to even stand up in case they fall out - silly I know, but its just a womans protective instinct kicking in isnt' it?


What happens after today - as March Madness 2ww's turn into April?



Love 



Suzy


----------



## JenS01 (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Just want to say CONGRATULATIONS   to Clare and Tracey.  

And good luck to everyone waiting to test!   

Jen


----------



## Zoe R (Sep 18, 2003)

Morning ladies,

I know it is early but I am unable to sleep as I am in a state of shock.

I have been using the early detection tests since Sunday and the pink positive line has gradually got darker however still did not believe. We did a proper pregnancy test last night and got a BFP ^shocked^.

We cannot believe it at last after everything we have been through we have finally got pregnant.

We are at the clinic this morning to have it confirmed so will update you all later.

Thanks to everyone at FF your support is unbelievable.

LOL (an ecstatic)

Zoe R
XX


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

HURRAH 

Congratulations Zoe and have a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Once it has all sunk in


Clare


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi 


Just wanted to send BIG    to those who were unlucky this time ,


and wanted to say    to all those who are expecting those little 'miracles ! '


Love to you all 

Gail XXXXXXXXX


----------



## andreaGe (Nov 20, 2002)

Hallo Ladies,
Congratulations to ZoeR! Well done, girl!

I would like to join you now. Yesterday I had two little frosties transfered. A first class 6cell and a not so good 5cell. My test day will be on the 13th. SueL could you please add my name to the list. 
I am terrified of this cycle and feeling relieved at the same time. We have decided that this is the last cycle I am doing. Although I have by no means given up hope to have a successful pregnancy I need to end this whole thing. There are a lot of reasons for it. And I won't bore you with it.
I find it important to mention it because I fear it will put another kind on urgency on the next 2 weeks. And I am not sure how I will deal with it. Hmh! Heavy stuff!!!!
Anyway glad to join you! Good luck to anyone!
Andrea x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Congratulations Zoe, enjoy the next few months

             

Raggy x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Fantastic news Zoe    

Rach x


----------



## janshe (Mar 29, 2004)

congratulations zoe !!!!!

lots of love
jan
xx


----------



## luisa (Mar 19, 2004)

Just a quickie - got the phone call from the hospital yesterday and was BFN - sort of expected it. Picking myself up now and giving myself a 2 month break and will try again. Still have 4 frozen embies and hopefully will have more luck.
Congrats to all those that made it - am determined to join you at some time soon.

love
Luisa


----------



## chrissy (Mar 24, 2004)

Morning ladies, well the big day has finally arrived, got to be the longest two weeks of my life! Been through all sorts of emotions, both me and DP. Just had the call to say i'm  ; we both can't believe it, completly estactic. Had doubts towards the end has started spotting on the 11th night and same 12th day with terrible af pains from day 5, that got worse infact i still have cramping now, the hossie said some women do so nothing to worry about. So glad im finally here as been trying for 7 years, its taken me 3 years on the nhs fom doctor referal to this, and what with a cancellation just before egg collection in nov 2003 because i had ohss..<sigh> drove me mad!! Ladies in waiting, sending out positive vibes and loadsa    to you all and really needed this site for all its wonderful support  love chrissy.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

WONDERFUL NEWS on this sunniest of days  

many congratulations to you both

    

kimj


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Luisa these are for you hun

    

kimj


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Chrissy 

Great news!    So nice to see another 

Take care 

Rach x


----------



## ZoeA (Dec 21, 2003)

Zoe R - Congrats on your positive. I'm really pleased for you.

Hope others are ok. I have been experiencing a few cramps but I think its because of ec last friday.

Still worried however, about the no. of cells etc on an embryo.

I had a 4 cell one and a 2 cell one, are these good? Or does it have to be 8 cell to definitely work? I have read that some girls on here have got pregnant with a 4 cell one. I guess I am just panicking and trying to pass the time away.

Love Zoe A


----------



## chrissy (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks Kimj and rach,  so looking forward to a happy and healthy pregnancy. love chrissy.xxx


----------



## chrissy (Mar 24, 2004)

Afternoon Zoe, and thanks. Please try not to worry about your embies, know its easy for me to say now . I had the same graded embies one 4 and other 2, but have got a friend who two years ago had two put back one was grade 2 and the other had fragmentions, she still had a healthy baby. So i think like all things we all are so different and can have good result at the end of it all. Dont worry about cramping either as by looking at this site have found it is quite common and like i said as convinced from day 11 i was gonna have af. so . so all the best for these nail-biting two weeks.  love chrissy.x


----------



## chrissy (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi tracy, thanks and  to you too.    love chrissy.x


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Luisa - lots of hugs coming your way....


Chrissy - many congratulations - enjoy !!!


ZoeA please don;t worry about the embies. Last cycle I got BFP with two grade 2 embies one 2 cell and one 4 cell (m/c 12wks but unrelated to this), I have just got a BFP with 2 grade 3 embies one 4 and one 3 cell. Our hossie comonly transfer at this stage.

Clare


----------



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

Chrissy and Zoe  

Have a happy healthy 9months.

Love SUZ
XXXX


----------



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

Luisa

Sending you cyber 

Love SUZ
XXX


----------



## Fiffi (Aug 15, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS to Chrissy and Zoe...all my good wishes 

Hugs to you Luisa...I know how you feel. I did a HPT today and it was -ive. I dont test until Saturday but not feeling v.positive at all. Severe AF pains as if itz coming full on... but the sore boobies have disappeared. 

I wonder if anyone has tested -ive and then got a +ive on the day? I am just trying to cling on to any hope left...

Fiffi


----------



## Zoe R (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi,

Had bfp confirmed by hospital this morning - still can't believe that it has happened but really excited.

Fiffi - I would still hang on until your test day as there is still a big chance it could change into a bfp.

Chrissy - congratulations to you too - hope everything goes well for you also over the nest few months.

Luisa - I am so sorry that you got a bfn. I know how it feels but please live in hope because this is our 4th attempt and it has worked for us. Make sure you and dh look after each other. Huge hugs!!

BIG THANKS to everyone for their kind words and congratulations which I think I will have to keep reading to let it sink in.

Good Luck to everyone testing soon. Dreams do come true!!!

LOL

Zoe R

XX


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

New home girls....as we are moving into April tomorrow ..... Your thread has a new name!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=7592


----------

